# [May 1, 2012] NOC WALPURGII FESTIVAL 2012 (Berlin)



## cimot (Apr 17, 2012)

Emancypunx &amp; Refuse &amp; Feminismus Oi &amp; Koepi presents: 
NOC WALPURGII FESTIVAL 2012 
_Anarcha-feminist. Girl-punk. Anti-sexist. Anti-homophobic._ 29-30.04.2012 BERLIN KÖPI, Köpenicker Str. 137 29.04. Köpi, Kino Peliculoso: Film day, start: 19.00 (free entrance!) Movie night about inspiring queer &amp; feminist DIY HC-punk bands &amp; scenes. Rare classic films as well as new ones. + suprise acoustic show + vegan vokü by Cooking Bastards + Falafel del Delfina 30.04. Köpi, AGH / Koma F, start: 19.00 (We mean it!) *BEYOND PINK* (Malmo, Sweden) Kick-ass all-girl hardcore punk. Raging and fast with some catchy tunes for a break. Active since over decade. Tight and furious on stage. New LP out soon on Emancypunx Records. http://www.myspace.com/beyondpink *
SILLA ELECTRICA* (Madrid, Spain) Spanish punk in the vein of classic bands like Las Vulpes, Ultimo Resorte or Eskorbuto. Fast distorted, but also super-catchy guitars, non-stop merciless drums, male-female screams and well written lyrics dealing with anger and frustration. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWnIgIDZ7cY 
*EYE FOR AN EYE* (Bielsko-Biała, Poland) Excellent, powerful hc/punk. One of the leading and longest active bands in Poland at the moment. http://www.myspace.com/efae 
*OPTION WEG* (Berlin) Catchy political folk punk, thought and dance-provoking. Veterans of Berlin scene involved in many projects over the years like theater, circus, street music and also bands like REVOLTE SPRINGEN, FLEXICUTE and DAISY CHAIN, Berlin www.option-weg.net/ 
*TANZKOMMANDO UNTERGANG* (Berlin) Berlin-based band combining peace-punk sounds like The Mob and Zounds with dark / cold wave and post-punk. http://tanzkommandountergang.bandcamp.com/ 
*KAMI ADA* (Berlin) Political fast hardcore in the vein of Los Crudos, Tragatelo or Ruidosa Inmundicia. International line-up with members coming from Colombia, Indonesia, Poland and Germany. Resistance knows no borders! http://kamiadapunk.wordpress.com/2011/07/11/kami-ada/ 
*Performance*: Madmoiselle Kla, Yvette Bathory &amp; Monsieur Hansi &amp; more Kino Peliculoso: movie night theme "revolting women" we are going to show "Bambule", "Emma Goldmann", more soon! Workshops: Siebdruckwerkstatt Kommandatur &amp; more + Famous vegan steinofenpizza &amp; cupcakes (soli for the Vegan-Anarchist Distro) + Prinzessinnenturm serves vegan berliner pfannkuchen (rodacy pączki!) + Falafel del Delfina + Distros (Refuse, Vegan Anarchist, Trouble X, Erinyen Collective, Emancypunx). More distros welcome! UPDATES: http://nocwalpurgii.wordpress.com/ http://www.emancypunx.scenaonline.org http://refuserecords.prv.pl/ http://koepi137.net/


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 18, 2012)

uuuugggh i wish i could go to this.


----------

